# Visa Transfer during Probation Period



## roberto_dubai (Aug 20, 2013)

Hi everybody, this is my first message !

I already searched on tis topic, but they were no recent answers !
I would like to have some updated informations about Visa Transfer and how it works !

So, I have a 2 years contract in a LLC company ! There is 3 months probation period (and 1 month notice passed this probation period).
What is going to happen if I find a new employer for another job. I heard stories about being banning in the UAE for 6 months, but is it automatic or does the company has to make a request. Is there any way not to be banned ?

Is the visa easy to transfer or do I have to pay some money to repay the visa (not written in the contract) ?

Do I really need the NOC document from my old employer to allow me to leave the company (NOC : No Objection Certificate) and what is happening if they don't want to give it to me ?

Is it any different if I leave the company before or after the probation period ?

It's a lot of questions, but hard to find reliable and updated informations 

Thanks

Roberto


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As far as I am aware you can no longer transfer your visa. All visas are cancelled and new employers apply for a new visa. Not sure if the same applies in free zones. To avoid a ban, you normally need to serve two years with an employer.


----------



## roberto_dubai (Aug 20, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> As far as I am aware you can no longer transfer your visa. All visas are cancelled and new employers apply for a new visa. Not sure if the same applies in free zones. To avoid a ban, you normally need to serve two years with an employer.


So basically, does it just mean I have to exit the country, re enter and I got a new visa ? For the Ban, I've read tht as long it's over 12000 aed / month for a bachelor graduate, it's fine !


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

BedouGirl said:


> As far as I am aware you can no longer transfer your visa. All visas are cancelled and new employers apply for a new visa. Not sure if the same applies in free zones. To avoid a ban, you normally need to serve two years with an employer.


Visa's can be transferred if you move between government or semi-government but not private. Not related to question, just in case any one cares 

:focus:


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

roberto_dubai said:


> So basically, does it just mean I have to exit the country, re enter and I got a new visa ? For the Ban, I've read tht as long it's over 12000 aed / month for a bachelor graduate, it's fine !


Best to check with the MOL and get the info striaght from them, regarding the criteria for the ban to be lifted :

Ministry of Labour

The wage bit you have mentioned is one of the criteria, but again just check with the MOL. 

Yes, once you cancel your visa, then you can exit and then re-enter on an on-arrival visa and then have your new employer get the ban removed and process your employment visa.

Regarding the probation period bit, the employer can fire you without cause during the probation period without facing any recourse and also is not liable to pay any end of service/leave salary for the period you worked there. The employee on the other hand can resign without cause and without needing to serve any notice period etc while on probation.


----------

